# vsftpd nie rozumiem :/

## siemion

vsftpd.conf:

```
# Standalone mode 

background=YES

listen=YES

#background=YES 

max_clients=200

max_per_ip=4

# Access rights 

nopriv_user=ftp

chroot_list_enable=NO

chroot_local_user=YES

anonymous_enable=NO

local_enable=YES

write_enable=YES

anon_upload_enable=NO

anon_mkdir_write_enable=NO

anon_other_write_enable=NO

# Security 

anon_world_readable_only=YES

connect_from_port_20=YES

hide_ids=YES

pasv_min_port=50000

pasv_max_port=60000

# Features 

dirmessage_enable=YES

banner_file=/etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.banner

xferlog_enable=YES

xferlog_file=/var/log/vsftpd/vsftpd.log

ls_recurse_enable=NO

ascii_upload_enable=NO

ascii_download_enable=NO

async_abor_enable=YES

# Performance 

one_process_model=NO

idle_session_timeout=600

data_connection_timeout=300

accept_timeout=60

connect_timeout=60

anon_max_rate=50000

local_umask=022

```

a po wpisaniu /etc/init.d/vsftpd start

```
 * /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf must contain background=YES and either

 * listen=YES or listen_ipv6=YES (but not both)

 * in order to start vsftpd from /etc/init.d/vsftpd
```

O co chodzi?

----------

## yonami

Spróbuj dopisać

listen_ipv6=NO

----------

## siemion

Niestety bez zmian   :Sad: 

----------

## psycepa

sprawdz prawa do pliku...

----------

## siemion

też nic...  :Confused: 

----------

## jey

Jestem pewien ze uruchomiles vsftpd przez xinetd i rownolegle chcesz go uruchomic jako standalone

Serwer ftp mozesz uruchomic w dwoch trybach

1) standalone

```
listen=YES

backround=YES
```

2) za pomoca inet'ow (xinetd)

wowczas zmienna 

```
listen=YES
```

 musi byc zahaszowana

Aby rozwiazac problem edytuj plik 

```
/etc/xinet.d/vsftpd
```

 i zmien zmienna z 

```
disable = no
```

na

```
disable= yes
```

wowczas bedziesz mogl skorzystac z trybu standalone. 

Ihmo ja polecam uzywanie serwera z xinetd no chyba ze masz sajta z czestymi logowaniami userowLast edited by jey on Mon Jan 16, 2006 9:39 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## siemion

Możesz jaśniej?

Mam teraz ustawienia takie:

vsftpd.conf

```
# Standalone mode 

background=YES

listen=YES

max_clients=200

max_per_ip=4

# Access rights 

nopriv_user=ftp

chroot_list_enable=NO

chroot_local_user=YES

anonymous_enable=NO

local_enable=YES

write_enable=YES

anon_upload_enable=NO

anon_mkdir_write_enable=NO

anon_other_write_enable=NO

# Security 

anon_world_readable_only=YES

connect_from_port_20=YES

hide_ids=YES

pasv_min_port=50000

pasv_max_port=60000

# Features 

dirmessage_enable=YES

banner_file=/etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.banner

xferlog_enable=YES

xferlog_file=/var/log/vsftpd/vsftpd.log

ls_recurse_enable=NO

ascii_upload_enable=NO

ascii_download_enable=NO

async_abor_enable=YES

# Performance 

one_process_model=NO

idle_session_timeout=600

data_connection_timeout=300

accept_timeout=60

connect_timeout=60

anon_max_rate=50000

local_umask=022
```

xined.conf:

```
defaults

{

        only_from      = localhost

        instances      = 60

        log_type       = SYSLOG authpriv info

        log_on_success = HOST PID

        log_on_failure = HOST

        cps            = 25 30

}

includedir /etc/xinetd.d

service ftp

{

        socket_type = stream

        wait = no

        user = root

        server = /usr/local/sbin/vsftpd

}
```

i teraz mam dopisac plik 

```
/etc/xinet.d/vsftpd
```

 bo u mnie tego pliku nie bylo wiec go utworzylem i mam w nim tylko 

```
disable=yes
```

dobrze zrozumialem?

po wpisaniu:

```
siemion siemion # /etc/init.d/xinetd start

 * Starting xinetd ...                                                        [ ok ]
```

a po wpisaniu:

```
siemion siemion # /etc/init.d/vsftpd start

 * /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf must contain background=YES and either

 * listen=YES or listen_ipv6=YES (but not both)

 * in order to start vsftpd from /etc/init.d/vsftpd
```

Co sie dzieje?

Dodam jeszcze że korzystałem z opisu na stronie:

http://linio.boo.pl/vsftpd.html może to coś pomoże?

Nawet gdy wykomentuje w vsftpd.conf linie

```
#background=YES

#listen=YES
```

a w /etc/xinet.d/vsftpd wpisze

```
disable=no
```

 to mam cały czas takie same komunikaty  :Sad: 

Coś chyba strasznie knoce...

----------

## jey

Zwroc uwage ze konfiguracja xinetd w gentoo jest inaczej rozwiazna niz w innych distrach

```
cat /etc/xinetd.conf
```

```
.

.

.

includedir /etc/xinetd.d
```

Konfiguracja dla poszczegolnych uslug zostala przeniesiona do 

```
/etc/xinet.d/
```

Wszelkie wpisy dotyczace uruchamiania vsftpd przez xinetd powinny znajdowac sie w pliku

```
/etc/xinet.d/vsftpd
```

Wyrzuc wpis dotyczacy vsftpd ktory znajduje sie w 

```
/etc/xinetd.conf
```

W tym pliku nie powinno znajdowac sie nic co dotyczy uslug, tylko wpisy ktore bezposrednio dotycza daemona xinetd

Jezeli chcesz uruchomic vsftpd przez xinetd to musisz przekompilowac go z flaga USE

```
xinetd
```

Wowczas potrzebny 

```
/etc/xinetd.d/vsftpd
```

 zostanie utworzony

----------

## siemion

Ok przekompilowałem i dla odmiany mam inny błąd - to zawsze jakis postęp  :Smile: 

```
siemion siemion # /etc/init.d/vsftpd start

 * Starting vsftpd ...

500 OOPS: bad bool value in config file for: anonymous_enable             [ !! ]
```

Ustawienia vsftpd.conf:

```
anonymous_enable=YES

no_anon_password=YES

anon_world_readable_only=YES

anon_upload_enable=NO

hide_ids=YES

anon_max_rate=7000

anon_upload_enable=NO

anon_mkdir_write_enable=NO

anon_other_write_enable=NO

local_enable=YES

chroot_local_user=YES

local_max_rate=14000

write_enable=YES

dirmessage_enable=YES

ftpd_banner="Welcome to gentoo FTP service"

xferlog_enable=YES

log_ftp_protocol=NO

connect_from_port_20=NO

idle_session_timeout=600

data_connection_timeout=120

#pam_service_name=vsftpd

background=YES

listen=YES
```

i dla pewności ustawienia xinetd.conf:

```
defaults

{

        only_from      = localhost

        instances      = 60

        log_type       = SYSLOG authpriv info

        log_on_success = HOST PID

        log_on_failure = HOST

        cps            = 25 30

}

includedir /etc/xinetd.d
```

oraz /etc/xinetd.d/vsftpd:

```
service ftp

{

        socket_type     = stream

        wait            = no

        user            = root

        server          = /usr/sbin/vsftpd

        server_args     = /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf

        log_on_success  += DURATION

        nice            = 10

        disable         = yes

}
```

----------

## jey

Zapoznaj sie dokladniej z tym art'em do ktorego podales linka. Wydaje mi sie ze przeczytales go "po lebkach"

Tryby uruchomienia serwera

1)  standalone

```
/etc/init.d/vsftpd start
```

```
cat /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf
```

```
#standalone

listen=YES

listen_port=21

background=YES
```

Daemon chodzi caly czas w tle bez wzgledu na to czy z niego korzystamy czy tez nie

2) przez xinetd

```
/etc/init.d/vsftpd stop

/etc/init.d/xinetd start
```

```
#standalone

#listen=YES

#listen_port=21

#background=YES
```

xined to daemon nasluchujacy. Kazda proba polaczenia sie na port 21 (default, mozna zmienic) uruchomi vsfptd. Wylogowanie sie z serwera spowoduje zamkniecie daemon'a. Oszczedza to zasoby komputera gdyz daemon jest uruchominony tylko gdy jest to potrzebne. Wada to minimalnie dluzsze logowanie (czas potrzebny na uruchomienie daemona przez xinetd)

----------

## siemion

Masz racje. Tak jest jak się chce złapać dwie sroki za ogon. Po prostu stawiam ftp w przerwach w nauce do egz i tak to jest jak się człowiek śpieszy. Dam znać, jak mi się sesja skończy, jak mi się udało, jak to zrobłem - może się komuś przyda taka informacja w przyszłości...

Wrócę do tematu za jakieś dwa tygodnie

Tymczasem....

(Dzięki za poświęcony czas)

----------

## siemion

Ok udalo sie zainstalowac nawet działa  :Smile:  ale mam teraz bardzo lamerskie pytanie.

Katalog ftp mam w 

```
/home/ftp
```

a muzyke która chciałbym udostepnic mam w 

```
/home/siemin/muzyka
```

i jak zrobie symlinka z muzyka na ftp do muzyka na siemion i nadam mu chmod 755 to nie mozna do niego wejść z ftp'a...

Czy teraz żeby udostepniac katalogi musze je przegrac do katalogu ftp czy wystarczy jakos inaczej podlinkować?

I żeby uniknąc uzywania programu wróżka powiem co wiem.

Muzyka jest osobną partycją:

```
/dev/sda7               /home/siemion/muzyka    vfat            defaults,iocharset=utf8,codepage=852,uid=siemion,umask=077      0 0
```

Gdy dodaje do uid uzytkownika "ftp" to nic nie zmienia  :Sad:  Nie wiem po prostu gdzie szukać...

I drugie pytanie - czy mam mozliwość podglądania na bieżąco kto jest połączony z moim ftp i co  ściąga - może jakaś aplikacja do prowadzenia statystyki? Generalnie w zamyśle chciałbym na pulpicie mieć jedno okno jakiegos "terma" które by wyświetlało bieżącą sytuację na serwerze - da się tak? I jeśli tak to JAK? (lub chociaż jak szukać?)

----------

